# 2005 BRP Outdoor Series



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Schedule:

*May 14th -- Oval*
*June 4th -- Oval*
*June 25th -- Road*
*July 16th -- Oval*
*Aug 6th -- Oval*
*Aug 27th -- Road*
*Sept 17th -- Oval -- Awards*

Racing starts at 11am sharp!

New Class:
PRO STOCK.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Micro racer I will get the flyer on the web site asap.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHHH 7 races with 2 through outs....for the people who don't like road...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Anybody up for Freddies on the 3rd?????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't know yet !! Weather is looking like it will be bad which is good.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I wish I had a V2 so I could run...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Is there going to be any BRP activities before the first outdoor race? If anybody thinks of something let us know.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don S. was talking about a Columbus trip at the last breakfast meeting.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Look's like I will be running the ROAR oval nat's next weekend. Then it's just several weeks till the first race.
You can get the summer series race flyer here BRP summer series 
Hope to see You all there :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Where is the Nats being run?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

At Josh's track Toledo. Coming out to watch me win :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may be getting to work on Da Track this week. Will let all know when it is ready if anyone wants to get some track time in.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well due to the nice weather today Da Track is cleaned up and ready to go. If anyone want's to come out and run give Me a call 440 284-0270 or e mail Me and I will blow Da Track off so it's nice and clean. 5 more weeks and the action starts :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% Oops I thought it was 5 weeks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would not be able to wait % weeks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Had the oval car on Da Track today My brushless one and it was hooked up pretty well. Track seems nice and smooth no winter damage.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

LOOK OUT Bud was testing all day !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tested a new diff set up since I can't get the blue thrust bearings anymore. It worked better than the old set up uses a spring and a 1/8 flanged ball bearing and it gives more adjustability. As for all day testing I don't think so


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Do you bore out the wheel to use the bearing?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
How is "Mikey" doing??? I heard he eats alot during the day!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don>> No you don't!!
SG1>> He does OK if He stays in the cage :freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You guys better start testing !!! SG1 is back after his dominating season of 1/12th racing. He just ordered the New SC18V2 kit and a Pro stock motor.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I dont know.....you have to use stock wheels and tires....and no "trick" parts.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that will even the field !!! plus those 10 min A mains will test the run time


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mikey...
You still have to drive the thing  Bud said he made me special tires... So I can run the high line!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Watch the tunnel turn it can be alittle tricky.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Anything new with the track this year? How are the cracks???? What is the price of the new rear wheel set up?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Whats up with *Team Ion*??????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Track seems very good. If you want to run let Me know and I will blow it off.
All I ran was the Mod car with brushless and it stuck pretty good. I will have some of the new thurst setups but it will be standard in diff kits.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud will you have your RC18T out -- or is only for the two road days?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If We have enough we will run them!!! Will set the jumps up and run road like last year. 1/18th truck is open this year anything goes.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Who's comming this year to LaGrange, IN for the 1/18th scale State Champion run... Tis year we are breaking up the classes a bit more... all manufacturers ( BRP, Losi mini-T, RC18T) will run seperately.... Stock & Mod each will have a feild max of 10.
Super Mod ( brushless designs) will be a mix of all manufactures with a max fiels of 10.
All classes must have at least 5 to qualify as a class for awards or trophys.
Just trying to get a idea of what we will have that day... and NO 1/10th scale racing is running that day... after all its the 1/18th scale championship race right. 
I'll set the date and post it when its schedualed.
This year I plan NOT to get lapped!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> I know the three of us that came out last year plan on making it. You track is a super fun track to run on, We had a great time. I'm sure We will be able to get more 1/18th guys from this area to make it out.
What do You mean lapped???? Keep us informed.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

DWB, 

I plan on making again this year, plus a few weekends if I can fit em in.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

How many day night double headers are there???? And How big are the weenies gonna be this year???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NO day night -- I hope!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHHH by the way Bud will count for points in Pro Mod  .. l


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I bet Bud doesn't win....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW sg1 gunning for 1st in Pro Mod....My goal is to get 4th.......


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Well I feel Bud and SG1 will beat on each other......I can sneak in and win.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

What do You mean lapped???? Keep us informed.
Heheheheh yea speedy rub it in. 
Im thinking about putting in flux capasitor with 1.21 gigawats so I can keep up. LOL
Your 2005 BRP V-2 with 1100 GP's was awsome!! I have one now also.. varroooooom!
I plan on finishing on the same lap this year as the rest of you big boys. It will be a blast!!
Had a guy put in a brushless mod motor of some kind.. sooo had to make that a new class called SUPER MODs... needed to turn it down to 45% to keep it on the track, it was like the definition of speed from that movie called Space Balls.. " Ludicrous Speed!"
He passed the nitro 4wd NTC3 out there!!!!!!!! got a un-official 4.11 sec lap.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

DWBryan,

As long as you dont go to plaid!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Go Plaid or go SPLAT!! ohhhhh that hasta hurt. 
I guess those brushless mods are catchin on with diferent calsses of RC's..... cant say I know much about em reguaring maintance and stuff.. but all in all I guess its the new wave.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Dave,

Enough with the "Splat" stuff I heard (and did)enough of it @ Sammys...Lol


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Any of you guys gonna make the Gate on Tuesday nights? Let me know here or via PM-my BRp car is track ready for stock class. I'll bring it out on Tuesday niights when two or more of you guys can make it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray>> I will pass the word. You going to be able to make it out to DA Track sometime? Bring the family and have some lunch


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
I heard your back into 1/10 oval!!!! What's the next race???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mybe in another 9 years like this one :freak:


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Ray>> I will pass the word. You going to be able to make it out to DA Track sometime? Bring the family and have some lunch


 I will try for sure.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is gate open tuesday 26th?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes -- the gate is open. I am going with my 1/12th and RC18T...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro>> How did it go?? Are you going to test at Da Track this weekend?
K1m>> You out there??????????


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

yeah, bud.....I'm "lurking"


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- started with 33 laps ended with 35 laps...4th in the A main..three laps behind the fast guy...

This week-end -- I may test...what do you say sg1?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1M >> Any plans on going to the Zoo this year and maybe hitting a BRP race??


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm sure well be there at some point. It's kinda become a tradition to drive out to Ohio, leave alittle paint and about 1/2 of my front tires, and have hot dogs!


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey Bud or Micro Racer,

What battery packs is everyone running in the rc18t's Let me know a.s.a.p. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I use the 2/3A GP 1100 -- matched by Team Scream:
http://teamscreamcellmatching.com/default.asp

I also have a pack of GP 1100's matched by Power Push, but I think Tony is out of them.....
I got the new servo installed...my RC18T is ready to hit your jumps!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone coming out to practice this week? We were thinking of a test day on Sat. :thumbsup:
I will have motors and tires done this week. Got some new shore 35 foam in for the fronts I think it will be the ticket super long wear!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud...
Payment sent!! By the way... who is "we" are thinking about doing some testing?? You and your boy, Mikey?? I hope you set down rules, last time I raced with him there were some minor infractions on his car....

Micro...
I talked to John yesterday 

Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WE will be looking at no other cars but Yours


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SG1,

Did you get my parts back?
thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tang...
Are you talking about the parts you gave me from your V2 to be sent out and get altered?????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lest have a chassis claim rule......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Special parts??????? Tang needs all the help He can get He hates OVAL don't forget.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ya so do I -- Hate oval that is...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

SG1

yeah those parts.....yes I need all the help I can get......I hate oval!!!LOL


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I love oval


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Tang....
Your boss loves oval so much... he bought you a lunch over it.. didn't he???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I love oval !!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

delete


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray what were You trying to say????????? I will tell them about the gate on Tuesdays.
OK all there will be a test session this sat at Da Track!!! Starting say around 10:30 till?? We will set up the lap counting system to get some lap times.
I hear Tang, Don S , Bud, Dan K and maybe SG1 will be out.
Who else is coming???
By the way it is May 2nd and snow is falling outside :freak:


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Forecast for Saturday is Sunny, upper 60's maybe 70.
I'll be there, just have to put the V2 back together.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any one else?????????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If the weather holds I'll be out before 11:00 in the morning as I have something to do earlier.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Free lunch????


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

What are you bringing sg1?????
Or should we place our orders now?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may have to start charging for lunch and include free racing  
We could test some of those Italian sausages!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey guys just an FYI, the jumps I made for the Gate for the micro trucks have now been officially tested. They seemed to work well as is. I came to the conclusion while running my third battery pack with my new RC18T that a 2 X 12 jump wast too much for the little trucks. I just couldn't get the landing right. So I made the executive decision to stick with the 2 X 4's and the 2 X 6's. Anyways this coming Tuesday the 10th is a race day. Come on out. Bring your trucks and your cars. 

See you then,
Jim


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Why don't we order 1 of those 15lb burgers from PA I saw on the news!!! That should hold me over


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like nice weather tomorrow....I hope to make it out!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That looks like 6 of us at this time.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sorry .. not going to make it today...see you all next week for the first race!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well We got some good testing in today. 
Set up I used was for Pro Stock I ran wide green dot rears, double yellow on right front and orange on left front. Batts were 3 and 3 and tweek was sightly heavy on right front. 
Thes Pro Stock cars are FAST !!!!!!! and easy to drive.
Hope to see a good turnout next sat for the first race. If it looks like rain come out anyhow we will wait till about 1:00 before calling a race and we will still have lunch even if it rains.
We had 6 out today Myself, SG1,Tang, Don S, Don D and Dan K. 
Please post if your coming so I can get a idea of how much food to get :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

All I can say is Micro better watch out!! Tang was tearing up the track!!!  I was glad to see Chuck out there!! Too bad he won't race..lol...


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I HATE OVAL RACING!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

SG1,

Should Micro watch out because Tang is going to take him out as he beans a pipe and goes skidding across the track and off track?  8-0 
Or, is he tearing it up in the sense of the speed and vortex as he passes you?

How'd your Pro Stock motors fair?

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RAFster -- I haven't seen you on HobbyTalk .... will you make it out ot one of the races? We will see what Tang has to offer next week! Now that he is a BRP employee, he has unlimited testing time!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW !!! Ok on with the racing. We never have time to test Lunch and watching TV gets in the way.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Farmers Almanac shows Partly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms in the AM -- highs around 70.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

TangTester said:


> I HATE OVAL RACING!!!!


so do I have a shot at 3rd? :devil:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Rafster...
When I said Tang was tearing up the track, I meant, He was breaking the barriers and his car... lol... That type of tearing up...lol... 
I ran 1 motor and battery all day... not bad 

Bud,
Did you ever figure out who packaged my conversion?? You should fire him or turn the TV off!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Be nice guys!!!!!! Who is coming???? Need to get dogs and stuff.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget Tang is a past world champion and many time BRP champion, don't rule him out. He may not be showing all he has before the first race


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ben and I are coming.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

You guys won't be seeing me at Da Track this summer if things go as planned. 
It is too far to drive and too expensive to fly.
It is ~32 hours drive or 2102 miles from my current residence.

RAFster


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For breakfast I'd like 2 eggs and hashbrowns...
lunch... 2 man sized weenies will be fine


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Da Track......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Rafster >> Does that mean You would be slightly late?? Good luck out there!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

I'll be there, looking forward to getting back to some BRP racing!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OrangeRacer -- nice to see you back!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

As it stands right now, I will be there.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

I plan on coming out, but it will depend on the weather.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Weather at this point looks like scattered thunder storms and 80 deg.
One round in is a race and points will be given.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

better have a good first run!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

MicroRacer -- Thanks! Nice to be back!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If my count is right we should have at least 20 to 25 at the first event.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Will anyone be running mod??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 I will have to see if I can find time to work on the car. Anyone else?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will bring my brushless car....but I need to focus on the Pro Stock, so may not race it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud... with Mikey and Don... what do you do all day??


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

He fixes what Mickey screws-up ;-)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes how true !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like a 40% chance of showers but don't let that stop You from coming out and having some fun.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just a reminder sign up closes at 10:30 and racing starts at 11:00 this year.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

What time is breakfast then??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Whenever YOU bring it. I think it would be nice since your now a RC manf. and of course can write it off of all your profits  You are making a profit correct?
Looks like thunder Sat and not on the track. We will do all we can to get a race in if we don't I may not be around too much longer :freak: Just kidding I hope.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Mark,his son and I will be there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

If it is a rain out... what day will the double header be??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Never !!!!!! It will not rain :freak:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Do we get 2 lunches if there is a double header... and do we get a lunch if there is a rain out??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

70% chance of rain for the race.....Bud better get the instide track ready!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If You show up and buy lot's of parts and it is a rain out we will have lunch!!
I would like everone to know I did not setup the schedule this year.
It could rain 100% as long as it does not start till arounf 4:00


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Doesn't look good -- T-Storm


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Whats with all the negative Karma? Think sunshine and 70 degree weather. OHM OHM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Micro is hoping for rain since He did not get his testing in. They keep changing by the hr maybe it will go all around BRP.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now the rain is looking more scattered ??????? Tang did some testing today He was fast.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Mark and his son can't make it, I'll be there. Might have to swim!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bring your yard blowers!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Lots of rain clouds headding our way


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

So, did you make it before the torrents let loose. From weather radar it looked like between 12:30 and 1PM that the skys opened up over Elyria. I didn't see weather before that point... Looked like you had no weather prior to that, but National or Regional weather maps aren't too specific.

RAFster


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

We got two rounds in and got wet. The points will based on qualifing. There were 14 or 15 people there. Thanks for the fun day and lunch. See you again on the 4th.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes We were lucky to get the two rounds in. Thanks to all that showed up. Like Don said next race on June 4 th Oval.
Pro Stock class was fast like 17 laps faster than stock. SG1 had the HP and I just could not catch him. Tang was a close 3rd. 
Stock I know Chris K won and Ben was second.
Mirco has all the results.
Hope We don't get into this weather like last year were it rained every weekend.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I believe Chris K has the new track record also... And he ate alot of those man sized snawsages!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Good


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Fun half day of racing!

I looked back in my records from last year:
Stock:
58 laps - Wayne
Mod:
68 laps - Wayne
Sprint:
61 laps - Bud

I will have the points on my web site soon....


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Fun day even though I had some glitching and the day was cut short from rain. 

Nice job SG1 in prostock and to Chris and Ben in stock.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

OrangeRacer,
Thanks!! Make sure you work on that front suspesion to smooth it out 

Micro,
Are you saying Pro stock went faster then mod?? Wow...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes...that is the laps I have for Mod last year with the big speed 300's.....slow is fast! Pro Mod motors are much better!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats what I say slow is fast except when SG1 is faster  
Who is up for a test day?? Looked like some of the stock guys could use some.
I know I will be testing every day till the next race on June 4th and then it will rain.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points on my web site...I took everyone's best run and turned that into your heat and main...that is why 2 points seperate everyone....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bud,
You don't need practice!! You were fine the way you were


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If there is a test day, let us know.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Every day is a test day for Bud...


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud thanks for another fun race day! What happend to everyone that was coming from the Stongsville gang? You missed some good racing and eats. Raf
ster you should have made the trip' You would have probably have made the 2nd heat(lol).


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

It is a good 3 day drive 2slow00. Literally 2100 miles away now.
Costs about $200 or so just for gas for that distance. 

2nd heat wouldn't have been close.

You guys have fun.

There is NO 18th scale racing here in Tucson. Dirt or asphalt road course/oval or dirt oval even. You'd think Baja style 18th trucks would be popular, but no.

Can Bud build a faster Pro Stock than SG1? Time will tell.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I will be faster than SG1 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Oh gee, I woke Bud up...  :wave: 

Look out SG1, Bud is gunning for you! 

I hope SG1's eye surgery goes well today.

RAFster


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Just got off of the phone with SG1. Operation "Bionic Eye" :freak: was a success.

Now we can call him "Wayne Austin".

I hope this keeps him from hitting all of the walls on the Bionic eye side of the track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Now SG1 will be 4 laps faster if he can see


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bud, are you going to drag SG1 out to the track while he has his eye patch on so you can beat him? 
I think I better go hide now, even being 2100 miles away.
Wonder if Patriots are down at Davis Monathan to take care of that ICBM spooling up for launch from Elyria?

Glad to hear SG1's surgery was successful. Wayne had said it was a ? whether the structure holding the lense was too damaged to handle a replacement lense. 
Hopefully this will fix him up so he doesn't continue to struggle with it.

Have fun everyone and keep those BRPs clean, smoothly driven, freely working, with well polished axle shafts and kingpins.

RAFster


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The surgey went well.. I'll know more tommorrow if I can actually see.. lol... I'm all patched up... But I still can beat TANG


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

He would be fast with both eyes closed :freak:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Both eyes closed hmmmmm.....that the way I have been doing it for years. Plus I use the force!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

My bionic eye is now working!! TANG is in trouble.. I can SEE!! 

Bud,
When is the next road trip to Indiana?? We got to film it this year


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

in trouble! this is different from before how?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

roadrip to Indiana.......come over whenever you wish. Dave is trying to get the 18th's to race on Sunday but whoever shows up and there is enough for a class we are running them.

Patrick


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Anyone testing this week end? Sunday looks nice


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I heard a stock driver was testing today.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

MICRO >>> Going out Sunday?? I will be there around 4:30.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK....Maybe see you then!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I should be at Da Track at 4pm.......


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well looks like a rain out for practice today.....see you Thurs or Friday.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes let it rain!! I hope it rains on our next race also. Maybe this will work.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice day for some testing!! Too bad I don't have time  
Did anyone get to the HT race last sunday??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No HT race for me...I did go to the gate last night.....3rd in A main in 1/12th scale...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Did they run trucks??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No --


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud will you have some front purple tires? If not can I get some donuts...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have donuts but they will have too much bite!! Only the great SG1 can run stuff like that. If I have time I will make several sets.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

HELLO !!! Anyone out there?????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yep -- only 8 more days till another rained out race!!!! Bud maybe you should make some rain tires! ;(


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

How about studded snow tires just in case.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope it is a flood then I can make a boat!!!!!

WAIT I just looked at the weather channel 10 day and The 4th has 73 and 20% chance of showers but that can't be right We have a race and it must rain. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If anyone is planning to come and test this week let Me know since the track will need to be blown off. Lot's of maple tree flying seed things


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So who all is coming this Sat?? Looks to be a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Da Track.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK looks like You and Me Micro!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Don't be silly, Ben and I will be there. Wouldn't miss a boat race on Saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> OK looks like You and Me Micro!!!!


That's cool with me...second in the A main :lol:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro Don D is coming You may be 3rd


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Sounds like a plan to me. see you all Sat.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes Ben would be 2nd


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!
I will have Da Track all cleaned off Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look's like it may be a nice day for racing.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Track is clean if anyone wants to run.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Have fun on Saturday, looks like the weather may be good. Not able to make it since work calls. Catch ya all in a few weeks.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like it will only be Bud, Don, Don and I!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe We should cancel do to lack of rain :thumbsup: 
Maybe I better not say that YET !!!!!
Don't forget Ben so thats 5 we each get 20 sasages and hot dogs since I can't let them go to waste.
I hope We have a good turnout.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Where was everybody today? Small turn out....HOT day of racing -- We had some FAST cars, with new track records....next race ROAD....


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I was planning on coming out after I got done with work. But last night @ 1:30 in the morning, both of my dogs got sprayed by a skunk. So I had to spend my day washing 2 dogs, 3-4 times each. And still didn't get all of the smell out of them.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Were are all the BRP racers? Bud puts qn a great race and feeds everyone all for $10. You know he is losing money even if he has a great turn out.Alot of guys that raced at Strongsville Hobbies track this winter said they would be out this summer, you are missing out on alot of fun. Rick Knapp were are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points updated on my web site.....Bud and Wayne are tied!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes one of the nicest days for racing but not a good turnout!!! Smallest turnout ever with just 13. We had some super racing going on however. 
Come on Guys try to make it to the next race which is a road course on June 25


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Tried a BRP at HT. Ran OK on 99% of the track but there is one hole/bump place thats hard to get around. Traction seemed a litle hard to come by, but we really didn't do anything to dial it in.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bud, I had some family obligations and couldn't make it. Of course, the weather was great. I do plan on getting there sometime, probably the next oval in July.

Got my AE RC18T yesterday, is anyone interested in running these yet?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bring it out...we have a few of them!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro, what's the minimum options I need to make it bulletproof. I have the "Team Version".


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP front bumper, and foam tires -- CVD's -- I have the alum. front blocks. I would buy a few extra arms, and a stock front bumper (keeps the hinge pin in) It's a good truck out of the box!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wasser >>>>>> If We have three we race them !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW glad We don't have a race this weekend it is way TOO hot !!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

"TOO hot !!!!"
Next Tuesday we push the temps back into the 100s here and it is low to mid 90s most days lately. But, we don't have 60% humidity, more like 15 to 20 max most of the time. Makes the higher temps tolerable.
The temps here will be in the 100s to stay soon (probably next week).
The nice thing about the desert is you get a 10-15 degree temp drop after the sun goes down and it becomes quite nice. You end up changing your habits to do things early in the morning or around sunset or afterwards to avoid the extreme heat.

You know that big-top tent idea ain't all bad Bud...keeps the sun off your head.
Temps in the shade are more tolerable. A couple big fans in case there is no breeze, you'd be set. Racing under the Big-Top at BRP...hmmm

David


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Rafster are you racing out there? How is the enployment out look ? Tang tester said he misses you.lol


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Two weeks !! Get ready for the road course  
I found the old track records and the 10 min Pro Stock went 7 laps more than Mod ever went. Those Pro Stock motors are perfect for the V2 chassis.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Can't wait until the 25th. We finally get a road course. Where are all the guys who wanted all these oval races?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

AMEN -- 2slow00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

There had better not be a huge turnout for the road course


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Why not, we need all the people we can get to sweep the water off the track. HOHO.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

oh ye of little faith!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

2slow00,

Good to hear from you! 
No racing for me, no money to race so I left stuff in Ohio.
They don't race 18th here but have active racing of 10th asphalt oval
and 10th dirt, under a large metal canopy. Pretty good turnout too.
Been building an RC plane in some spare time; brought balsa with me
when I came out back in early April.

Employment looks more promising here than Ohio. 
Interviewed a couple weeks ago in Chandler (south Phoenix) and 
another interview is coming up soon here in Tucson.
Far better than the last year in Ohio. More opportunity here by far.
Getting used to the dry heat takes some time. I think I like Arizona's low 
to mid-90s and dry heat better than Ohio's low to mid-80s and humid.

SG1 tells me I should pick up a little side work dancing on tables.
I don't think many tables would support me and besides, I do NOT
want to be within 1/4 mile of anyone who would want to see me 
dancing on a table.  
With friends suggesting "innovative" things to do like SG1, who needs enemies.

Tang Tester misses me? I'm tearing up...I'm touched.  
:jest: 

David
RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*IT's OVER*


* *


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> *IT's OVER*
> 
> 
> * *


?????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's been OVER for a long time  
Other than that don't forget the next race is June 25 on the road course!! More track records to set :thumbsup: 
Anyone going to HT Sunday???


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Lets get ready for a big turn out next Saturday. I'm bringing Frank if he can make it. Mark is coming if his back is feeling better and I set his son up with a car, don't know if he'll make it. If everyone brings someone we can have agood turn out. Nothing like racing at BRP World Headquarters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You got that right 2slowoo !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I may be out at Da Track sat around 11:00 to set it up for road and maybe run several times if anyone wants to show up!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Da Track is all cleaned off and ready for the road races. I ran one pack and had purple dot rears new green dot fronts, PSE pro stock motor geared 10/52. Car was pretty good but I'm going to try 9/52 and a por. body with our new big 1/18th wing. 
Hope too see more of You at the next race :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

only 5 more days.....looks like a HOT Saturday  High 80's

*Saturday June 25th
*







Scattered T-Storms-50% --- 87*° High *67° Low --- Race Time 11AM *86 °F*


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I saw 91 and thunderstorms on the weather chanel.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bring lots of water so if it does not rain we can throw it on the track


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Will you have grill chesse and chili?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bring your leaf blowers just in case. Tang did you go down to the Flats?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Would you rather have Tucson's weather for Saturday?
Sat Jun 25 Sunny 
High 102°/ Low 73° 
Chance of Precip. 20% 
Wind: W 9 mph 
Max. Humidity: 13% 
UV Index: 10+ Extreme 



Current conditions as of 1:45PM MT
Right Now for
Tucson, AZ (85716)

109°F
Feels Like
101°F 
Updated Jun 20 01:45 p.m. MT 
UV Index: 8 Very High 
Wind: From W at 20 mph 
gusting to 26 mph 
Humidity: 5% 
Pressure: 29.73 in. 
Dew Point: 24°F 
Visibility: 10.0 miles 


Toasty, very toasty right now. You can fry an egg on the hood of the car with no problem. Gotta watch vinyl seats in the sun too, can give you a nasty burn. 
Ah, life in southern Arizona.

To think, it may get hotter before the day is over, 109 could be passed.

I think it is time for a dip in the pool. 

David


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

You can keep Arizona Dave. A word of advice when in the pool, look out for one legged sea captains and people trying to drag you back in the water because they think your beached.LOL


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Not yet 2slow, I heard some bad reports. Will see, I may this Sunday just to see whats going on


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

2slow00,

Man that was cold.
It's a dry heat 2slow00. Think sauna...
It just bakes you without any moisture, or drives the moisture right out of you... 
3 months out of the year (June - August) are bad, but man the other 9 months are heaven compared to the 0-30 degree temps and snow and ice of northern Ohio.
Not to mention Ohio's nasty wind in the winter that tries to cut you in two.

David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

See You all saturday!!! :thumbsup: Sign up closes at 10:30 racing starts at 11:00 check out these trophies You can still win them 5 races remain and thats all You need.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Who is racing Saturday? Let's have a good turnout.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Me, Don S, Gary C, Tang, SG1, Don D and ben 2slowoo, mark, Micro, Bob and Don W, dan K, Who else??


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

four of us, if no work schedules change.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

But Warbird it is a road race


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will be nice to beat - whoops - I mean race the sugar grove gang! :tongue:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Hope you guys have a good turn out and the weather cooperates too. We're not doing any racing at all right now here in Pa. The only R/Cing we've been doing is RC boats....Joy's has a 380 motor and takes BRP sized batteries - pretty handy, huh?
We won't be joining you guys this time, but July 16 has big red circles on all our calendars.....Look Out! The Fun Wons are comming! Anyone still running sprinters?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Got to make it out sometime, road course was pretty good to me last year, none of the equipment has been out since December, hope the radio batteries are still charged, I should be able to work on everything on the drive up :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1m>> If we have three We race them. Good to hear You guys are coming.
I better get plenty of Sausages :wave:


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Work is probably going to keep me out of this race again. Car's ready, I'll be there if I can.


----------



## silverbullet146 (Dec 24, 2002)

Bud,

Tell me about your new 1/18th wing. I don't see it on your web page.

Silver Bullet


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It looks like a buggy wing and works great. It is big so You can cut it to size.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The track is all cleaned off for all of those that are coming to test !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1>>> Are You coming to the race????????????????????


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

No rain in the forecast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I see a 30% chance.....


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

They change the forecast on the hour.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was the HOTEST race ever!!!!!!! Thanks to all that came out to run.
Track records fell even in the heat! Stock was Dan K all the way. Pro stock had Tang with the TQ but myself taking the main.
Good thing I got the AC fixed at the shop.  
Next race July 16th OVAL!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

YES it was *HOT! *Great to race with the sugar grove gang...Thanks Bud for another great race......


Points are updated on my site!

P.S. -- the dots need to GO...heavy front end chassis damage


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes dots will be much less next time.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool....I saw a track that used "astro turf" instead of dots. The craft store has some indoor/outdoor grass looking carpet **cheap**....glue it down to the track....if your car goes on it, it will slow down -- easy on the chassis, will not give you that sudden stop, and makes you stay on the track -- just an idea.....


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

you know i was wondering about something simular how bout useing the stuff you cover countertops with not flimikea it would be to expensive but the other stuff it would slick and if ya ran over it it would get ya very very loose lol


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud thanks again for the good racing , good eats and letting us pit in the air conditioning. See everyone on the 16th.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No problem 2slowoo !!!!!!! Thank You.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Well, I'm about to join the ranks of the working again. I got a job offer yesterday and I start work on July 11th in Tucson, AZ.

Just thought I'd share with my racing buddies. 

RAFster
David


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Good for you David. Good luck.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

David...good luck in your new job....sounds like a cool product to work on!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes good job by the sounds of it. David I sent your things out by mail.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

RAFster the hell out of them software life cycles, David!  

Good Luck!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 >>> We missed You at the last race  Can You beleive Tang beat Me in qualifing and ended up TQ  
Did You get to run dirt?
Hope You can make it to the next one.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the well wishes. 
I shall not be bored, too much to do at work with all the hats I will be wearing. 
Bud, thanks for the package and speedy shipment. 

Wonder what motor Tang put in his car to whup up on you Bud?
You are not an easy guy to beat racing. You must have had an off day or Tang has really been doing his homework.
Sounds like you may need a new set of Tony's batteries to re-level the playing field.

Anyone using Tony's zapped and matched Power Push GP1100s? How are they?
I need to pick up a set for an airplane I've been working on. If they are anything like his other batteries and everything I've heard about them, then they should be top drawer stuff. Tony definately doesn't sell junk.

RAFster
David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I can say that *Power Push* are *absolutely* the best GP 1100 cells – 
:thumbsup:

Who has the most POWER in the GP 1100"s?


* *




POWER PUSH


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang use a motor that I built for him. He just out drove Me simple as that. I got behind and tryed to go faster and on Da Track that is not the fast way. I did catch him and on the last lap when I tryed to pass him for some reason I spun out, don't know if there was any contact or not


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Is Tang using Sith or Jedi mind tricks again?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

No just W I D E fenders. :devil:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

were did ZOOOOM go?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Outer space !!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm thinking of going to the HT race next sunday. Anyone else???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what are you going to race? 1/18th truck or the BRP?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If I go I will have both. Need three to run BRP cars. It all depends on the weather of course.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

HELLO !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

That was an eye opener.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm still here, Alot going on with work, the baby, and the house right now. As of today, I plan on being there on the 16th. Thanks for thinking about me, It gives me warm fuzzies. I hope everybody had a great 4th of July.


Later


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have the track cleaned off for Thursday night!! Orange racer is comin out to practice, anyone else???
Don't forget July 16th OVAL I love oval :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2slow00 -- could you stop at Classic's and pick up some of that skinny black straping tape and bring it July 16th?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro I'll try to get there next week. If they have any , I'll pick you up a roll.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*THANKS!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Is everyone ready for Saturday?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm never ready!! Who will be there SG1, K1M, Wasser the sugar grove gang??
OVAL I love it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Joy and I will be coming in Fri nite. Looking forward to racing with you guys again.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ben and I will try to be there this time.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1m>> I will have Da Track cleaned off if You would like to run Friday nite.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

That's cool, Bud. We could REALLY use some practice....probably won't help much but at least the steering trims will be set.  I'm planning on running stock and Mod (Pro?) and Joy's Da Bug will be in stock. She's bringing her mini-t also as she hasn't run it at all since she put a whole bunch of red bling bling on it.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We may have enough to run trucks but there has been no mod cars this season Yet.
SG1>> Bring yours!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Bud, I plan on making it as long as weather co-operates. I'll probably run stock and also have the RC18T with me. Will there be jumps for the trucks, or will we just flat track it?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro , I have your tape.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer > Weather should be OK it has been thunder showers in evening and they now have it down to 30%. At least I hope it will be OK. We will run jumps on the road course with the trucks. I will have mine, Joy will have hers so the rest of You guys bring them out.
Looks like it will be a record breaking turnout this race :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2slow00 said:


> Micro , I have your tape.


THANKS...how much $$$$


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

$7 plus tax.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Gee I could have got it wholesale, LOL.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

I'll be out! Got a little practice in last week and looking forward to some good racing.


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, Did that tape come with some diff lube?


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

What An !diot !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro, I didn't have the recipt handy when I Quoted the price. You only owe $6.63. Idiot I hope this makes you fell a little better. Why don't you introduce your self to me at the track. I promise I won't use or need any diff lube with you.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

!diot >> We know who You are !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2slow00 said:


> I promise I won't use or need any diff lube with you.


 
Watch out now……2slow00 is a rather large Dick, you may want some diff lube! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Good News -- Bad News*

Well I have good news and some bad news:

Good News:
I was just *promoted* today at work!

Bad News:
I have to be in San Diego this week end  

I will miss the big oval turn out....that sucks

Bud - please keep the print outs for points. I will be back next week and will swing by the shop to grab them.

Have fun racing!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Congratulations, but sorry you will miss Saturday. Enjoy the flight.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Micro, enjoy the flight, Looked like I would be in Mississippi for work this weekend, just got the word it's postponed til 1st week of August, three of us will be up for the oval


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Congrats Micro. Frank can't make this race. Good to hear the Sugar Grove Gang and the PA posse are on the way.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Congratulations on the promotion Micro! Catch ya in a few weeks.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

2slow00, don't forget the michigan flash - aka Wazzer
shaping up to be a multi-state bash.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Should be a good turnout!!!!!!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Guys, I'm not going to make it today. Checked weather for Elyria this morning at 4:00 a.m. - rain in morning and t-storms in afternoon. 60 % chance.

I love to race ya'll but I just can't justify spending 8 hours driving and $70 in gas/tolls with the possiblity of not getting any racing in.

Hope the weather holds for you. I'll plan on the next one in August.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Good thinking on your part. We did get in three rounds of qualifing and one of the mains. Then came the boat races. Oh well next month will be different.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to all for coming out today. I had 2 3/4" of rain in the rain gauge at home.
Wazzer>> Aug 6th OVAL!!! Tang hates oval :thumbsup:
SG1> You no longer have the 5 Min oval track record SORRY I think You should come to the next race and reset it  
Also SORRY I burnt those sausages We need to thank Tang for finding the fire or whould have had nothing to eat, Thanks to Joy and Dick for the sweet things.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I still hate oval !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe next year all races OVAL :tongue:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I will have a new hobby then LOL


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

What are you going to do Tang play poker and sell Tang for $.25 a glass in your driveway? Face it boy you were meant to be a racer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes I am, But I was meant to turn right


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Maybe next year all races OVAL :tongue:


That idea SUCKS.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have to keep You guys happy!!! I know deep down You love oval.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Bud for the excellent day of racing. Joy & I really had a good time and even though we didn't get it all in, we did get plenty of good close racing. It's always fun to come out to BRP World Headquarters, where else feeds you lunch, has air conditioned pit spaces AND the fastest 1/18 scale racers in the country?Congrats to Bud for retaking the track record.

Thanks also to Warbird for lending me a motor to try out the new Pro class. I'm SURE I could get my LTO hooked up with alittle more time and effort. That Pro B-main was going to be interesting to say the least. Joy was pretty happy to win the Stock B-main, she did really well keeping her line and her laps were getting better and better all day with her SC-18 Da Bug. Congrats also to Dan for upping the Stock record, you were da man to beat in stock for sure!

Wazzer:I know what you mean, but the weather is always a chance you have to take to race outside. I don't think you would have been dissapointed if you would have came, I know we sure weren't.

I'll try and post some picks tomorrow.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1m>> It was nice too see You and Joy!! Glad You had a good time.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Pics from 7-16-05*

#1 - Pro qualifing
#2 - Bud serving up sausages
#3 - The Sugar Grove Outlaws
#4 - Tang


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*more pics*

#5 - Stock B-Main
#6 - corner marshalling
#7 - Bud tries to dry the track (He loves oval)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like everyone had a good time!! Next race Aug 6th oval again...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

YES I love oval !!! Tang nice picture. Micro> You home yet? I have the results for You. Maybe if You came ont and ran on the OVAL along with Tang You would like it!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- yes I am home...will you be at the shop today?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> YES I love oval !!!
> Maybe if You came ont and ran on the OVAL along with Tang You would like it!!!


Maybe....but I think Tang and I will allways hate oval


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site.....only 3 more races to GO!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 You better show up Micro said he is going to beat You !!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> SG1 You better show up Micro said he is going to beat You !!!!!


HOLD ON...I did not say I was going to beat Wayne, I said if he misses one more race -- I have a good shot at that 3rd place trophy!!!!! 

* Twisting my words……just to try and get Wayne out to Da Track…..*



Andy – What happened on the oval? Bud said you were “in the weeds”!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

had a small issue with the batteries shorting out in the base of my radio that melted the battery holder and contacts due to the heat and venting of the cells


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW....time for a new radio! I love my M8!


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

TangTester said:


> Yes I am, But I was meant to turn right


No prob... Bud, have the drivers run the cars backwards arround the track!!!

Also to keep all of you informed of when the Schoolyard is having the state race here it is pasted from the oval forum...








Today, 02:46 PM 
DWBryan
Join Date: Dec 2001
Location: Lagrange, IN
Posts: 177 


Well the 500 went smooth, small number of drivers but a good & Skilled selection. 
The 6 week point series will be startring next saturday.
Then Sept 17th the State Championships begin with 1/18th scale trucks and cars (STOCK classes ONLY) and the Outlaw Nitro Trucks State Championship day.
1/18th scale cars 2wd and 4wd will be mixed together and stock class only for a 10 min race! and the Nitro Outlaw trucks will run a 20min race.
The top 10 will race off for the crown.
Can you handle it. see ya there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bummer the 17th of Sept is our last race and awards. We had a good group of racers that wanted to come out but can't make it on that date.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

I was looking and I thought that Classic was having a big race on the 10th and we moved the date a week ahead to accomidate. E-mail Dave or pm me maybe we can work something out.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I think Classic is running a big race the weekend before but no one that is running BRP this year are running oval. I Know there was at least 6 wanting to come to the school yard!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Secret test session by somone this Monday!!!! sorry that was a secret.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

OK no problem... we can move to to the next weekend?? the 24th?
I knew ther was a big race on the 10th but thought it was at da track... and another somwhere the week befor that.. sooo we can move it to the 24th and hope for the best... usually the 1st week in oct is a nasty weather day around here.... we have a street fair they call corn school.. and its always the 1st week of oct and eather rain or snow/ cold.
So pass the word.. the 24th is the day.. if it gets rained out.. we try oct 1st or bust.
Ohh I see in the paste.. Only the cars (BRP, Xray M18, or other CAR) will be the only ones running a 10 min.... the trucks ( Stock Only ) will run a 6 min.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> I will tell those at the next race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Road Trip ????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don S and I were thinking of going to Indy slots and run against the M18s on friday if there racing is started and then drive up to Schoolyard for sat!!
We should all disscus it at the next race, since it is going to rain anyhow :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like a cool road trip!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm ready for a road trip.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So how many will be coming to the race this Sat????
I won't burn the sausage


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm thinking of going to the new gate tuesday, anyone interested in taking there BRP's there??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

The new gate looks real nice !! Track is much smoother also.
Weather is looking good for the race this Sat!! Hope to see you all there :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Based on reply of who is coming I guess I will only get food for 6 racers


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I eat alot....may want to double that number!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Yea Remember I Am Bring Ben.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK now were talking !!!!!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm planning on it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like a good turn out....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

and great weather!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

The only problem is that it is an oval race!!!!! I hate ovals


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Poor baby.....


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

TangTester said:


> The only problem is that it is an oval race!!!!! I hate ovals


 Wah Wah Wah


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang>> We will run oval and You can run road:jest: You get my e mail on dyno???


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

3 of the "Sugar Grove Gang" minus the only one from Sugar Grove (Warbird).

So how did that name come about with only one guy from Sugar Grove? Guilt by association I guess?

Later
Jay


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

JDish said:


> So how did that name come about with only one guy from Sugar Grove? (Warbird). Guilt by association I guess?


something about a little "sugar" in the tank?!?!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud,

I got your message, I will bring it with me.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

I'll be there. Looks like it should be a good day.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Should be the best day YET !!!
Will SG1 show up?? Will Tang and Micro love oval or hate it???
Come on out and see :thumbsup:
To the Guys from southern Ohio. Looks like You have alot of rain today but it is very nice here on the north coast !!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Great day of racing as 19 racers went for the ribbions!!!!!
Stock I know was won by Gary Chapin just missing a 10 min track record.I know in stock qualifing Dan K move the record up 2 laps with a great run. I won the Pro Stock breaking the record just slightly.!!!!!!!!! Tang 2nd and Micro 3rd.
Next race on Aug 27 and it is road course. I know of two that love the road course :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Allways a good time racing at BRP! 
Pro Stock:
1. Bud Bartos
2. Pat Barber
3. Micro_Racer

Stock:
1. Gary Chapin
2. Nick Heitger
3. Marc Svec (Nice run Orange Racer!!)

Next race Aug 27th-ROAD --YAAAA!

Thanks Bud for the Hot Dogs!

Points updated on my web site!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

oooops


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Good day of Racing and no rain!!

Thanks micro-racer, Road Course may be a different story!

See ya all on the 27th.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Two weeks till our next race!!!

Anyone want to go out to HT sunday?? Need 3 for a class.
I looked at the surface and it should be OK.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Bud,
Can you tell me when Tower Hobbies will start carrying your new car?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have no idea!! Maybe You can bug them. I sent them all the info but they just will not pick it up. You can buy right from our web site however.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey all,

I put the 16d motor in my car and it is track ready. I am bummed that I left all my chargers at the track or I'd charge it up and run it around the basement and driveway this weekend 

Are there at least 2 of you guys whod come to race at the Gate on the 16th? 3-makes a class you know. Please respond on the Gate thread in the onraod section if your coming!!

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray>> Will try to talk some BRP'S into coming!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SOOO any BRP guys want to run the new gate Tuesday???? I will take mine all we need is 3 to run :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will try to make it out with my BRP.......all depends on work...


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> SOOO any BRP guys want to run the new gate Tuesday???? I will take mine all we need is 3 to run :thumbsup:


 Anyone show up for the BRP class?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray H and I had our BRP's then there were two trucks. But We did not run. They run the race too fast or somthing there is just no time. I didn't even get to run mine


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

AHHHH -- Aug. 27th Road!!!! 

ROLL CALL


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be there!!! Have to cook


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ben and I wont be there as Sally and I are going to Tenn. on vacation. But we will make the last Race in September. Then on to indoors with what ever schedual you dream up.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don, are you still planning on going to Indiana with me next month? I'll be at Da Track Saturday. Don't know yet about Frank or Mark.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

For bummng around in a parking lot-what rear tires are you running? I had greens on mine and it was a tad loose-especially off-power.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray>> Stock kit tire would have slightly more traction but will wear fast. Bring that thing to the next race at Da track


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Dick I'm still on for the Sept road trip to Ind. Just have to know where and when we can hookup to car pool.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Am I reading the HT posts correctly? That would mean all our Winter races will be at the Gate. Is that correct? If so, what day are they planing to run?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Dick I'm still on for the Sept road trip to Ind. Just have to know where and when we can hookup to car pool.


 I think we will meet at BRP.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Am I reading the HT posts correctly? That would mean all our Winter races will be at the Gate. Is that correct? If so, what day are they planing to run?


Yes, you are reading right. HobbyTown will be running it's Friday night schedule at The Gate. We will be running our program the same as last year. Please look at the HobbyTown USA at The Gate thread in the Onroad section for the schedule and more information.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

2slow00 you have a PM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don>> We will also run at Classic starting in Oct.
I hope to have the inddor schedule out this week.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Where are we going to eat after the races?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't know We will have to take a Vote!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

:wave: SAME OLD TANGTESTIE, ALWAYS THINKING ABOUT FOOD


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

I'll be there Saturday as of now.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like We may have to dodge the rain again


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Double meat!!!!!! YUM YUM!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SEE You all Sat!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well We didn't see You all Sat. We did run and the track records fell. Both stock and Pro Stock 5 min. records went up and We are ready to run the mains soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We got it all in...just in the nick of time!
Stock:
Dan
Gary
Mark

Pro Stock:
Bud
Pat
Micro_Racer

Bud -- thanks for the FOOD!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updted on my web site.....One more RACE!!!! It is close in stock class!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don't forget last outdoor race of the season is Sept 17th!!!!
Awards will be handed out at that race.


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

bud you have a pm


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Bud,


You have another PM.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got it will bring the stuff out Tuesday!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Got it will bring the stuff out Tuesday!!


I'll be there about 6:30


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK sounds Good.


----------



## EAGLERACER (Feb 1, 2005)

Bud you got a PM


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have them at the Gate.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last outdoor race coming up soon!!!! Be there so You can get your awards rain or shine!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Let's have a BIG turnout for the last race!!!!! Remember FREE FOOD!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that sounds good Micro. Awards for the seson will be given out also.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like nice weather for racing this Sat. sunny and upper 60's 
WHO is coming???????????


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Count me in!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be at Da Track....Trophy day!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ben and I should be there.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

only 6 so far.....come on guys ---- WHO WILL BE AT DA TRACK!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes make sure You come out rain or shine!!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

I'll be there!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

It may rain in the morning but still looks good. Remember free food.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes they knocked it down a notch maybe morn showers.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bring your leaf blowers!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I'll have the poker chip just in case LOL


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tang just keep saying SHOO SHOO RETARDED RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone from S Ohio coming??? How about PA or MI.???


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I just got in from Memphis, Ronne's wife is in the hospital,
Jay has a family function, See you guys at Classic.
Andy


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Well the rain held off just long enough for us to race! Lots of run racing with every one! 
Points are updated on my web sit!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well as Micro said We got it in but had to dodge the rain again.
Here are the winners.
Center to right Pro Stock champion Myself, 2nd Tang tester 3rd Micro racer
Center to left Champion Dan Korff, 2nd Gary Chapin 3rd Mark Svec.
Those are some nice trophies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey...the NASCAR race looked like the last pro stock race this past weekend.
By the way I now LOVE oval


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang>> Is that true that You love oval????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Wow its like the words were put into my mouth!!!!!


----------

